# Dear Arcaders. I need your help. SMT/Persona related + Atlus PSN Sale



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2015)

So apparently there's a PSN Atlus sale going on right now. 

.  

Basically put, I got intrigued by SMT series after I saw the Persona 5 trailer. I did play Devil Survivor on the DS, but my experience with the franchise ends there. I thought about getting Persona 4 either way before playing 5 later this year. But since there's a sale going on, would you guys recommend me any other good stuff?

If you're wondering about my personal tastes regarding the genre: I did like Devil Survivor a whole lot (I know it's a tactics game). And Persona 4's character design is something I am a big fan of even before playing it. I pretty much worship Pokemon, I played FF6/FF7/FFT when I was young but barely remember them, I just finished Final Fantasy 1(for the PS1) and liked it for the most part, and I enjoyed Bravely Default and Fire Emblem Awakening(again I know it's a tactics).

shoot away.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2015)

You can't go wrong with Nocturne or Persona and this is coming from a  guy who's played all but number 4.I remember playing DDS on ps2 years ago but I didn't get far enough to form an opinion.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 19, 2015)

I can vouch for Nocturne if you want a dark trippy jrpg.

Matador alone is worth it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2015)

Buy them all.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

get nocturne. and raidou 2 if you're able


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 19, 2015)

Nocturne is a definite yes. 

You're definitely better off getting Persona 3 FES and 4 now while they're on sale. Normally they go for like $20 each on Amazon. At $5 each, that's a great deal for the amount of content you're getting. Definitely get all of the above. If you've got a vita, opt for Persona 4 Golden, since that has more content. (If you don't have a vita, it doesn't have a huge amount of new content, so don't worry. Just get the PS2 version)

Would recommend playing Persona 3 before Persona 4. The stories are independent of one another, but the mechanics in 3 aren't as good as they are in Persona 4. It feels awkward going back to 3's battle system (can only control the main character, all other characters choose their own attacks) after using 4's (directly control every character's action). Not to mention the social link system in 3 being different (when it comes to relationships). 

Nocturne has very little dialogue, especially when compared to the Persona series (which is also part visual novel). That's all about the gameplay, it's more of a challenge. Fun game, basically demon pokemon.

All I know about Digital Devil Saga is that it's got great music. Supposed to be a good series as well. Probably worth picking it up.


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 19, 2015)

get nocturne


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd actually recommend DDS over persona 3 by a great amount.
Buy DDS and Nocturne.
DDS is even connected to Nocturne.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2015)

Get Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga 1 & 2.  

Those are musts.

I always recommend Devil Summoner but they're very different games, especially from other games in the SMT series, but worth playing.  They have bizarre controls, however, so read up or look them up before buying them.

Play Persona 2 before you play P3 or 4.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I can vouch for Nocturne if you want a dark trippy jrpg.
> 
> Matador alone is worth it



!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

Gino said:


> You can't go wrong with Nocturne or Persona and this is coming from a  guy who's played all but number 4.I remember playing DDS on ps2 years ago but I didn't get far enough to form an opinion.





Naruto said:


> I can vouch for Nocturne if you want a dark trippy jrpg.
> 
> Matador alone is worth it





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Buy them all.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd actually recommend DDS over persona 3 by a great amount.
> Buy DDS and Nocturne.
> DDS is even connected to Nocturne.



Thanks for the input peoples. 

Much appreciated. 




scerpers said:


> get nocturne. and raidou 2 if you're able



Actually Raidou 2 is available as well. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Get Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga 1 & 2.
> 
> Those are musts.
> 
> ...



How integral is it for me to play P2 before P3? Like I know I wont miss out on the story. But then what else? 



Patchouli said:


> Nocturne is a definite yes.
> 
> You're definitely better off getting Persona 3 FES and 4 now while they're on sale. Normally they go for like $20 each on Amazon. At $5 each, that's a great deal for the amount of content you're getting. Definitely get all of the above. If you've got a vita, opt for Persona 4 Golden, since that has more content. (If you don't have a vita, it doesn't have a huge amount of new content, so don't worry. Just get the PS2 version)



First time I thought that the Vita was looking good TBH. 



Patchouli said:


> Would recommend playing Persona 3 before Persona 4. The stories are independent of one another, but the mechanics in 3 aren't as good as they are in Persona 4. It feels awkward going back to 3's battle system (can only control the main character, all other characters choose their own attacks) after using 4's (directly control every character's action). Not to mention the social link system in 3 being different (when it comes to relationships).



Noted. I was planning on playing them in order of release dates anyways. (DDS and Nocturne included)



Patchouli said:


> Nocturne has very little dialogue, especially when compared to the Persona series (which is also part visual novel). That's all about the gameplay, it's more of a challenge. Fun game, basically demon pokemon.
> 
> All I know about Digital Devil Saga is that it's got great music. Supposed to be a good series as well. Probably worth picking it up.



Perfect. I am a sucker for both of those things.

Again guys. Really appreciate all of your answers and input 

I'll go with the ones I mentioned in the poll and play them in order of release date.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 20, 2015)

Make sure you post what you think of the games, because Nocturne is probably one of the bigger games in the Shin Megami Tensei series. Have you just started your Atlus mania? Because after you start, you can't go away from it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

FlynnKyle said:


> Make sure you post what you think of the games, because Nocturne is probably one of the bigger games in the Shin Megami Tensei series. Have you just started your Atlus mania? Because after you start, you can't go away from it.



Oh I plan to do so 

Like I mentioned in the OP, I did play Devil Survivor on the DS. But that's about it. I did play Dragon Crown but that was developed by Vanillaware. Wait. Does Code of Princess count?


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Oh I plan to do so
> 
> Like I mentioned in the OP, I did play Devil Survivor on the DS. But that's about it. I did play Dragon Crown but that was developed by Vanillaware. Wait. Does Code of Princess count?



I mean, they are published (or made, need to confirm), but they are entirely different from the Megami Tensei saga. Devil Survivor does count since it belongs to the series.

If you want my advice on Nocturne, P3 and P4: Use buffs and debuffs. Always. They are so helpful on battle, you'll wish that the buffs were in other games as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------

